# My cat has green pus in corner of one eye



## cheesensweets (Oct 31, 2003)

I was wondering if someone or perhaps Dr. Jean could help me with this problem. My 1 year old female cat has some greenish **** in the corner of her right eye. I noticed it last night as her eye looked watery and she was squiniting. I have been cleaning the **** with a cotton swab but it keeps coming back. It's not a lot but enough to have me worried. She is not sneezing or coughing. She has been treated in the past for mild asthma. Her appetite is fine and she is spunky as ever. Is this a sign of a URI? If so, does it ride it's course or does she need to be seen? Also, is there homeopathic remedies I could give her for this issue?

Thank you. I look forward to reading the replies.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Green gunk is a sign of infection; best treated by your vet.

The underlying cause is probably feline herpes, which is an upper respiratory virus that commonly causes eye problems. Here's more info on it, to help prevent it or stop it before it gets this bad. http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... unctivitis
However, green discharge means bacteria, and that calls for antibiotics.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## cheesensweets (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you for the quick response. I cleaned up her eye again with a cotton swab when I got home and it actually looks more light yellow/brown than green but I will call my veteranarian tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, probably safest to have her checked. Eyes are very delicate and lots can go wrong with them!

Let us know what they say!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## cheesensweets (Oct 31, 2003)

I took my cat into the vet today and she is being treated for conjunctivitis. I will be giving her ointment in both eyes (infection is only in the right but applying to the left as a precaution) for ten days. Poor thing...she's been squinting the entire afternoon from the doctor's first dose of ointment. She's a good lil' girl and I'm glad it wasn't anything serious. Thanks Dr. Jean for your insight.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh, they don't like the ointment very much! But, it will protect the eye and help it heal; she'll just have to deal with it! 8O 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

